# Paph. Vipanii



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2010)

niveum x philippinense. Best blooming yet.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! That's striking. The staminode is eye catching.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 13, 2010)

wow... Awesome blooming... Great job!


----------



## John M (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! Wow! Wow! I love it! Very well done, Dot!


----------



## Candace (Oct 13, 2010)

You're killing me.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, Dang nice flower!


----------



## jblanford (Oct 13, 2010)

OH BOY!! I like that one for sure..... Jim.


----------



## ncart (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! That is beautiful. Mine never bloomed.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh wow, that is AMAZING!!! I love the pure white pouches. :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 13, 2010)

DOT! WOW! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 13, 2010)

I GOT SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED WHEN I SAW THIS POST! (pleased to report I was NOT disappointed)
I love this plant for this very reason! 
STUNNING! 
Can you post a few close ups of the flowers?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2010)

One of my favorites! Are you growing this under lights? Why wont my Paphs bloom!?


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2010)

Stunning Dot. This seem a nice reliable plant for you.

David


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2010)

The above replies say it all !!!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## paphreek (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful, Dot!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Why wont my Paphs bloom!?



Because they know their full glory won't be properly documented with your photography. (ouch- hey, everyone was thinking it). oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## fbrem (Oct 14, 2010)

add my compliments to the list because that is an unstoppable plant. sorry Eric but lmao Ernie, that was cold.


----------



## musiclovertony (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 14, 2010)

gorgeous!! Very nice plant and great shot!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 14, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Because they know their full glory won't be properly documented with your photography. (ouch- hey, everyone was thinking it). oke: :rollhappy:



LOL :rollhappy:

Ernie, that was mean, but I had to laugh really loud!! (my mother even came here to see why I had laughed!) 

sorry, Eric...


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

that is a spectacular blooming. Great job!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG! Yaaahhhhh niveum!


----------



## raymond (Oct 14, 2010)

wow very nice flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Can you post a few close ups of the flowers?


I'll try to take some photos tomorrow.


NYEric said:


> One of my favorites! Are you growing this under lights? Why wont my Paphs bloom!?


Under shade cloth under a tree in the Summer. Inside under lights in my warm basement "greenhouse."


emydura said:


> Stunning Dot. This seem a nice reliable plant for you.
> David





fbrem said:


> add my compliments to the list because that is an unstoppable plant.


David and fbrem -- It has been a good grower and bloomer. Keep your fingers crossed that it will continue to be "unstoppable".

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2010)

Bravo, great plant and blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Because they know their full glory won't be properly documented with your photography. (ouch- hey, everyone was thinking it). oke: :rollhappy:



:sob: And this used to be such a warm and friendly place.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> :sob: And this used to be such a warm and friendly place.



Lesson learnt: Take photography lessons to make your paphs bloom... oke:


----------



## chrismende (Oct 15, 2010)

Wonderful! How many seasons have you had the plant?


----------



## fibre (Oct 15, 2010)

Very beautyfull! One of my favorite philippinense hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Lesson learnt: Take photography lessons to make your paphs bloom... oke:



I wonder inversely if blooming more paphs will improve my photography! :crazy:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2010)

Magnificient growing Dot! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Can you post a few close ups of the flowers?


Here you are:














chrismende said:


> Wonderful! How many seasons have you had the plant?


Chris -- Time passes so quickly, and I don't record when I purchase something. But I would guess 5-6 years.


----------



## etex (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW-:drool::drool: Perfect blooms- love the pristine white pouch, and every other part of these gorgeous blooms!!


----------



## John M (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, again! Those close-ups are so cool! Look at that staminode sheild...I love it!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW


This is hands down the most stunning Paph ever (IMHO)!

I have only ever seen one other and yours is far more stunning. You're also a fantastic photographer and know just how to show off the best features of the bloom!

Thank you!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 16, 2010)

wow! those last pics are fantastic! (envious for the Paph and for the photo-skills )

I wonder why this cross is not offered more often....


----------



## Bolero (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh my god do I want one of these.......that is fantastic!


----------



## fibre (Oct 16, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> WOW
> 
> ... You're also a fantastic photographer and know just how to show off the best features of the bloom!
> 
> Thank you!





:clap: :crazy: :clap: :crazy: :clap:


.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 16, 2010)

:smitten: Beautiful!

Susan


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> I wonder why this cross is not offered more often....



I think it has a well-deserved reputation for low germination, slow growth, reluctant flowering and mediocre flowers. Dot seems to have a high-performance clone, and she has obviously perfected its culture.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2010)

WOW Dot! That staminode looks like a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle's chest shield! Go Michelangelo!


----------



## emydura (Oct 16, 2010)

Stunning photographs Dot.

David


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2010)

that plant is grown to perfection...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2010)

Gee Rick!


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 17, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> I think it has a well-deserved reputation for low germination, slow growth, reluctant flowering and mediocre flowers. Dot seems to have a high-performance clone, and she has obviously perfected its culture.



Right on. This plant is to be treasured.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 18, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> I think it has a well-deserved reputation for low germination, slow growth, reluctant flowering and mediocre flowers. Dot seems to have a high-performance clone, and she has obviously perfected its culture.



Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 22, 2010)

Lovely Flowers and Killer Photography!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 23, 2010)

Wowser! :drool: Those are some fantastic shots of some fantastic flowers! Great job in every way, Dot! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2010)

I just got word that Vipanii was awarded an AM of 85 points at the Michiana show this weekend. Plus it got best of show!!!

John, your guess was very close!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 23, 2010)

CONGRATS DOT!


----------



## emydura (Oct 23, 2010)

That is fantastic Dot. Congratulations. Well deserved.

David


----------



## wojtek (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm happy with your luck :clap:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I just got word that Vipanii was awarded an AM of 85 points at the Michiana show this weekend. Plus it got best of show!!!
> 
> John, your guess was very close!



Congratulations. I certainly had no doubt that it should.


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy cow! Congratulations Dot!!! I knew it was very, very good! On one hand, I want to say I can't believe how close I was....and on the other hand, I did think it was that good! 

....And you got best of Show as well?.....wonderful!!!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 23, 2010)

Congratulations Dot! That is one stunning, well grown paph. :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2010)

Super deserved! Congrats Dot!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2010)

Congrats...! That award is testament to your great growing and blooming skills....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 23, 2010)

OH FANTASTIC NEWS!!
You must be so proud.
I am envious.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations - well deserved!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 24, 2010)

wow! Congrats!! well deserved!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 24, 2010)

:clap: :drool::drool: FANTASTIC!! Congrats! I'm so happy for you! :drool::drool::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 24, 2010)

Dot, congratulations on your award. Remember a good plant is only half of it. You need a good grower to get that plant to show it's full potential.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, congratulations!


----------

